# What have you made out of polycarbonate?



## Firstgear (Nov 22, 2019)

I just came into 24 sheets of 3/8” 4’x7’.  What have you made out of polycarbonate?  Any tips on machining it?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice find. !

Mostly I have made machine guards out of it.  The pieces that you have would make great bulletproof window glazing if you have a need for that.  Think that 3/8 will stop a .45 ACP round point blank.

Normal woodworking tools work well for sawing. Machines nicely with aluminum or wood working cutters.  Works a lot like aluminum.   Surface speeds should be a lot slower than you think to keep from melting, you can push the feed rates up.  I normally cut dry, but have used dish soap and water successfully, stay away from petroleum based coolants, especially for tapping.  Petroleum based fluids can cause crazing, especially when tapping.   I have used a synthetic water based coolant successfully. Google plastic or brass drills for a proper grind for drilling.


----------



## francist (Nov 22, 2019)

I use it for chip deflectors as well as face shields, but in much thinner sizes. It cold forms very nicely on a sheet metal brake although in 3/8” thickness I doubt that would work so well 

-frank


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 22, 2019)

So if you wanted to laminate the windows of your Corvette with a bulletproof ply or two of polycarbonate, I'd look into the optically clear UV-curing gel adhesives.  I think you should do it.


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 22, 2019)

The guy I got them from had previously sold some to a bank just for making bullet proof glass in front of tellers.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hmmm...see through bullet proof oil pan..


----------



## hman (Nov 23, 2019)

I've machined polycarbonate on my small CNC mill.  Use a SHARP cutter!  And for coolant, I used plain water, dispensed from a squirt bottle.
The finished part (machined from a piece of ¾" thick polycarbonate:



Posts about the project:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/single-point-threading-first-time.78590/#post-669462 (Post #18)
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/fusion-360-g-code-bugs.78151/#post-663753 (Post #7)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 23, 2019)

i have made many replacement see thru doors for meat processing equipment.
i have made VFD enclosures from poly carb,
templates for drilling holes repeatedly,
triangle layout tooling -equilateral(45°-45°-90°) & right(30°-60°-90°),
machine guards


----------



## bill70j (Nov 23, 2019)

On an engine swap, we used polycarbonate and fiberglass to build a custom cold air intake air horn.  We also used sheet polycarbonate as the dam in the intake steel frame.


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 23, 2019)

24 sheets 4x7 feet are practically screaming out "Turn me into a see through boat!"

If it forms well with not too much heat I'd turn it into a canoe or kayak. Although a layout boat for ducks would be fun too. 

Wonder Woman's jet?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 23, 2019)

Gigantic fish aquarium!


----------

